# Spinning- what can we use as a diz?



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I just read the great topic on using a ruler end for a diz, thank you. Got me thinking of all the things we might be able to use when we need a diz. Any ideas?

Love the ruler idea.
A large button with holes.
I saw a PCP pipe section with a hole drilled into it.

Any ideas? What do you use?


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone's husband cut the corner from an ice cream tub and drilled two different size holes in it. He did a number of them for us. Works a treat.
I also have one that someone made from a piece of paua shell, very pretty, that to has two different size holes


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Anne in Dunedin said:


> Someone's husband cut the corner from an ice cream tub and drilled two different size holes in it. He did a number of them for us. Works a treat.
> I also have one that someone made from a piece of paua shell, very pretty, that to has two different size holes


Using an ice cream tub is a neat idea. Your shell is probably verypretty to use.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Plastic washers work great. I just retrieved the center plastic circle from a roll of scotch tape that was in a dispenser.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Drill a hole in a plastic milk bottle top. Sand smooth. Different sizes for whatever tackiness you need. Cheers


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I am using a sea shell from the Gulf Coast that had a hole in it.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

How about the tops of your condiment containers(spice jars)? Or a washer {building supplies}?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

It is amazing that I see so many things everyday that can be used and never think of them as a diz. I expect I will be looking at things very differently now. Lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Some one posted the knitting needle chart. Has lots of holes


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a couple of buttons with nice sized holes. They are easy to hold on to also.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Shells are great or large wooden play beads


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i used a wooden bead for my diz.it worked just lovely.
lots of good ideas.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I use a sea shell


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was watching a video on youtube she used the tip off a pastry bag, thought that was pretty cool.


----------

